# Celeste is here!



## drchoo (May 4, 2020)

Celeste is here tonight but there's no meteor showers. Post here if you would like to visit and I'll PM you. I have her trapped at the entrance. Everyone who has had their post liked will have been sent the Dodo code.

Tips not required but always appreciated, such as NMT's, star fragments or hybrid flowers that are not windflowers or pansies! 

*Lastly, please leave by airport only!*


----------



## Ritzbitz (May 4, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## chips_523 (May 4, 2020)

Can I swing by, please?


----------



## animal_hunter (May 4, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## bebexd (May 4, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (May 4, 2020)

Hello! 
Can I visit please?


----------



## Tasuot (May 4, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over! (=


----------



## acnl.nancy (May 4, 2020)

i'll like to come


----------



## Cat_fish (May 4, 2020)

Would love to come by and drop some hybrids! Any preference between blue hyacinth and pink roses? c:


----------



## Bioness (May 4, 2020)

I would like to join when there is space.


----------



## psyence (May 4, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## loochan (May 4, 2020)

can i come ?


----------



## rengetsu (May 4, 2020)

If you're still taking visitors I'd love to come!


----------



## sollux (May 4, 2020)

i'd love to visit!


----------



## Sarahbean (May 4, 2020)

Can I visit !?


----------



## grah (May 4, 2020)

Hey! Can I please visit?


----------



## lauren1 (May 4, 2020)

Can I stop by? I can give you purple roses as a tip


----------



## drchoo (May 4, 2020)

Cycling out people pretty quickly, about one every 2-3 minutes. Please aim to fly to my island within 5 minutes of me sending the PM so everyone can visit.


----------



## jynxy87 (May 4, 2020)

I would love to stop by please.


----------



## Glockachu (May 4, 2020)

Hey can I come!?!  I sent a pm


----------



## Ingegno (May 4, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## KyFo (May 4, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to visit and I’ll tip


----------



## Restin (May 4, 2020)

My wife would love to visit if you’re still hosting  Momma Bear from Bookpinch


----------



## R3i (May 4, 2020)

can I visit?


----------



## Leann (May 4, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 4, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## ataraxy (May 4, 2020)

Would love to stop by


----------



## Shadowhunter (May 4, 2020)

Would love to come by! Craig from Lian Yu


----------



## jynxy87 (May 4, 2020)

My sister would love to come over. Thanks!!


----------



## Rosaline (May 4, 2020)

I'd like to come if you are still available! <3


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 4, 2020)

May I please visit Celeste? Thank you


----------



## drchoo (May 4, 2020)

There's about a 10-15 minute lag time due to people not showing up promptly, and all at once with later ones. Thanks all for their patience!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 4, 2020)

Hey, if you're still allowing people to come, I'd like to come over and see Celeste


----------



## knv924 (May 4, 2020)

Hey I'd like to come if you're still available! Will bring hybrids


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 4, 2020)

How busy are you?


----------



## drchoo (May 4, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How busy are you?


I'm finally up to speed and you'll be the last one.

Thanks everyone!


----------

